# I am scared of his ex wife?



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

My potential mate has an ex wife. After 5 and a half years, they divorced. They have a 5 year old daughter.

He likes me and he wants me to be his girlfriend but I have a few issues with his ex wife.
While she was married to him, sought attention from her ex husband's teenage admirers on twitter and instagram by leaking photos of herself at bars and pictures of their daughter.
She became very well known on the internet among her ex husband's fans by launching fake makeup companies of fashion at her home city and by publicizing them on twitter.

While being married, she never talked about her ex husband on twitter or facebook.

But after her separation and divorce, she has taken another turn. Earlier her facebook used to be private but after divorce, she has started making all her profile pictures public. 

She also publicly told her friends two weeks ago that shes going to CA, where shes going with her daughter and ex husband.

She also follows her own fanpages on facebook and twitter.

Also whenever she comes to her attend her ex husband's public shows, she sits in a place where the camera catches her easily and her ex husband's fans spot her,

and immediately after the show gets over, she logins on her twitter and starts replying to the ex husband's fans, saying how shes proud of him and posting his pics saying how their daughter is proud to see him.

She went to Disneyland with him and their daughter but at times,her ex husband was seen alone. 
She also made him wear her self made mens bracelets to a party only when there are lots of cameras around. Otherwise he never wears it on every day basis.
I guess its for people to notice those off as she wasn't able to sell those stuff at all and she made way too many of them

And she also attended his public show and just 45 mins later after the show was over, she logged in on twitter and said shes so proud of him to a fan.

She was the first person to unfollow him on instagram as well. But she acts soo 'nice' on twitter.

Her ex husband is a bit obsessed with public image too. He had a reputation of a happily married man. He secretly got divorced and nobody got the wind of their separation and divorce till June, as he kept lying about being happily married. Some guessed it because they took off their wedding rings though.

Since hes divorce became public, he likes to show people hes still on good terms with his ex wife by bringing her to his shows. 
Also this Disneyland trip also happened after his divorce became public. 

Otherwise he had many weekends off and he never brought them. But that's it because he doesn't hang out with her much.

Why is she doing this? Isn't this person an attention seeker?

And if shes so hungry or crazy after attention, do you think she ll hurt or harm her ex husband's gfs or wife or me as she wont be the center of attention completely after he remarries?

I am not comfortable with her antics because she seems really obsessed to be in limelight through him.

What to do? Theres so much drama going on here. Whats the deal with his ex? Shes not showing any genuine support if she responds to her fans immediately after people start talking about her.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So you're the 19 year old seeing a 30 something guy, and he's gone to Disney with his ex?

Why are you subjecting yourself to this much drama and stress? Isn't there any normal, baggage free guys in your life? 

C


----------



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

PBear said:


> So you're the 19 year old seeing a 30 something guy, and he's gone to Disney with his ex?
> 
> Why are you subjecting yourself to this much drama and stress? Isn't there any normal, baggage free guys in your life?
> 
> C


Nope. I am not 19. I am 25. I thought he liked her but then he told me that he liked me, and since that girl was new and asked him for help, he agreed to mentor her.

I really like him PBear. He likes me too. But on this dark side, he has this drama going on. Especially the ex wife. He may play up his reputation, but he is not acknowledging her at all. Its her who is trying to seek attention.

Please really explain what she wants?


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

This sounds like the SAME story that was on here several months ago; only then it was the woman-in-an-open-marriage-he's-so-rich-I-don't-care-about-fidelity-cuz-we-don't-live-like-regular-people-and-I-had-his-daughter-so-I-have-lifetime-access-to-his-money wife posting about how her husband doesn't wear the wife's jewelry-line to promote it in publicity stills. 

IF he is divorced from this woman, and
IF all the dozens of adoring fans read her tweets, FB, whatever....

How does this impact *YOU*? Why do you care what dozens of total strangers (his adoring fans) think/believe? That he's with her/that he's not, that he's with you,....blah, blah, blah. Are you trying to HAVE A RELATIONSHIP with him, or just trying to get noticed by people via hanging around with him?

Because only the SECOND ONE would explain why you give a rat's rear end what some person 8 blocks over and 6 houses down thinks about some tweets/FB regarding someone you know.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

peach3 said:


> Nope. I am not 19. I am 25. I thought he liked her but then he told me that he liked me, and since that girl was new and asked him for help, he agreed to mentor her.
> 
> I really like him PBear. He likes me too. But on this dark side, he has this drama going on. Especially the ex wife. He may play up his reputation, but he is not acknowledging her at all. Its her who is trying to seek attention.
> 
> Please really explain what she wants?


Still sounds like too much drama, and everybody involved is thriving on it. Some people are like that. If you chose to get involved with him, you better accept that your time with him will be an emotional roller coaster. There might be some really good times, but there's going to be lots of "I wish I never met you" times too. Only you can decide if that's what you want. I wouldn't, personally.

C


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

You are a complete and utter idiot to even think about getting serious with this egomaniac and his crazy "ex" wife. You should have your head examined and yourself put away if you let this go any further. :slap: You should be scared of YOURSELF for even considering to allow yourself to get into this ridiculous situation those two have going with each other. 

Is that an honest enough response for you? Good because it's the honest truth and everyone here but you probably feels the same way. Wake up and RUN AWAY as fast as you can!


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Are you trolling? Because your last question was bout the 19 year old "dark complexioned Mexican girl and the divorced man" 

Hard to take you serious. 

You seem to be overly concerned with other peoples' lives.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

peach3 said:


> *She went to Disneyland with him and their daughter *
> 
> Her ex husband is a bit obsessed with public image too. He had a reputation of a happily married man. *He secretly got divorced and nobody got the wind of their separation and divorce till June, as he kept lying about being happily married. *
> 
> ...


Because he allows it.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> Are you trolling? Because your last question was bout the 19 year old "dark complexioned Mexican girl and the divorced man"
> 
> Hard to take you serious.
> 
> You seem to be overly concerned with other peoples' lives.


Yeah, I smell a troll. Or one very phucked up person here. Either way it's all weird.


----------



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Freak On a Leash said:


> You are a complete and utter idiot to even think about getting serious with this egomaniac and his crazy "ex" wife. You should have your head examined and yourself put away if you let this go any further. :slap: You should be scared of YOURSELF for even considering to allow yourself to get into this ridiculous situation those two have going with each other.
> 
> Is that an honest enough response for you? Good because it's the honest truth and everyone here but you probably feels the same way. Wake up and RUN AWAY as fast as you can!


Why have marked ex like this 'ex'?
You don't think shes his ex wife?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, it's been a while since you posted. Same story, slightly different angle.

My advice is that you run from this guy. You've been obsessing over him for at least the last 2 years.

It sounds like he and his ex continue to have business connections and a personal connection. 

They guy is a player, so he will play you. Is this really what you want?

You would do better to get into some individual counseling.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

peach3 said:


> Why have marked ex like this 'ex'?
> You don't think shes his ex wife?


Who knows? He doesn't act like they are divorced and neither does she. He got divorced "in secret"? Who does that? The whole thing is utterly bizarre. Why you are even involved is beyond me. It sounds like a situation from a bad reality show. :rofl:


----------



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

Freak On a Leash said:


> Who knows? He doesn't act like they are divorced and neither does she. He got divorced "in secret"? Who does that? The whole thing is utterly bizarre. Why you are even involved is beyond me. It sounds like a situation from a bad reality show. :rofl:



No he is indeed divorced. They are no longer married. Every one knows about it and he admitted it as well.
Why do you think hes not acting like hes divorced? His ex surely is. Shes got a new job to work . While being married she wouldn't do all shes doing. But ever since she got divorced, shes looking for support online. Even thanking people for supporting her online.

And the ex husband just ignores her. They did take their daughter to Disneyland but after a couple of rides, he was all by himself as usual.


----------



## Freak On a Leash (Feb 19, 2010)

I don't know or care what their deal is. What puzzles me is that you do. The way you describe things, it comes off as a weird situation and I'd have nothing to do with it. You keep trying to rationale this and it doesn't sound rational. 

I find it amazing that in what I said the only thing that you took from it was that I questioned whether they were really divorced. Seriously? :slap:

That's my .02. It's worth what you paid for it. You posted asking for opinions and got mine, which is very similar to everyone else's here. Take that into consideration.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

peach3 said:


> No he is indeed divorced. They are no longer married. Every one knows about it and he admitted it as well.
> Why do you think hes not acting like hes divorced? His ex surely is. Shes got a new job to work . While being married she wouldn't do all shes doing. But ever since she got divorced, shes looking for support online. Even thanking people for supporting her online.
> 
> And the ex husband just ignores her. They did take their daughter to Disneyland but after a couple of rides, he was all by himself as usual.


How do you know that he was by himself after a few rides? Did you go to Disneyland too?


----------



## peach3 (Jul 29, 2013)

EleGirl said:


> How do you know that he was by himself after a few rides? Did you go to Disneyland too?


He called me during that time. Said his daughter was taking rides with her mom. And hes on the other side of that with a VIP cast member. And a friend of mine who was also there uploaded some pics of him in which he was all by himself.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Why do you keep posting this rubbish. Honestly you need some serious mental heath support.


----------

